# Believed Audi e-tron Urban Concept Caught on Film Shoot Location in Berlin's Potsdamer Platz



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Two short videos have turned up this morning on YouTube depicting a small electric car with test mule psychedelic wrap on a video shoot location in Berlin's busy Potsdamer Platz. German car magazine Autobild is reporting this 1+1 city car that seems most obviously electric is actually a Frankfurt bound concept car known as the Audi e-tron Urban Concept.

That the car is an Audi is obvious, given it still wears the four rings on its grille despite the disguising vinyl wrap. Exposed headlight and taillight treatments also give it away as they're consistent with Audi design.









Much like the recently introduced BMW i3 and i8 lightweight vehicles revealed last week and bound for Frankfurt, the e-tron Urban Concept is said to use an ultra-lightweight carbon monocoque chassis to maximize efficiency. The car also adopts a front and rear single seating position much like a jet aircraft to further cut down aerodynamic drag. In this regard, the Audi seems to follow more the philosophy of Volkswagen's famed 1-liter car shown in Frankfurt back in 2009.

Autobild suggests the e-tron Urban Concept is powered by two electric motors and power is stored on lithium ion batteries.










Watch both short videos of the car hosted on YouTube by kberlin100. Also, read more about the concept (in German and also with Google Translation link) after the jumps immediately below.

* Autobild.de (English Translation) *

* Autobild.de *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah, about frankfurt and not about urban e-tron or anything like that: 

anyway, I suppose everybody interested knows about Lamborghini presenting new supersportscar in Frankfurt. the rumors are that it's a production version of Sesto Elemento, but noone knows exactly. what I found, is an ad at jameslist, where a quite well known supercar seller is already offering a Sesto Elemento for €1,6M. The configuration list is promised to be sent immediately and the delivery will be in Q3 2011 which fits quite properly into the puzzle (or actually into calendar). Don't know if it's a scam or not, but jameslist is normally not famous for scam listings and even if it is, it's a pretty intriguing one. mystery solved?! 
http://www.jameslist.com/advert/259682/for-sale-lamborghini-sesto-elemento

t


----------

